# 5D MK3 Paint touch up?



## Creative69 (Jun 27, 2015)

My 5DMK3 is scratched :-\ I was a bit pissed at first, sad I know but I have had lesser EOS bodies and never scratched them. For your information its scratched on the pentaprisim, I of course contacted Canon UK who said they don't like to paint bodies and would rather fit a new top case at a cost of around £120. 
So the question is has anyone sucessfully painted an EOS body? if so what paint was used?

Its bothering me less now but i'm just curious.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 27, 2015)

If you are not a person obsessed with perfection, you can try a repair yourself. That should be enough to make the invisible scratch at first sight.

Use paint to metal, the matte black color.
Do not use brush, because it would show the different texture of the original paint, and repair.
Soak a paper towel (very little) in the paint and rub only on the scratched area. Then rub another dry paper towel to remove any paint that is off the scratched area.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If you are not a person obsessed with perfection, ....



Then I would just leave it alone. Sign of "heavy use" looks pretty cool . When I bought my EOS-1v, I scratched the bottom plate on the first day. I almost sent it in for replacement. Then a week later, I forgot all about it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi Creative. 
It would seem you can paint Nikons http://ylovephoto.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/painted_nikon_3.jpg
but not Canons, or at least I couldn't find any with my basic search! ;D
Ok I just worked a bit harder and found this, not quite as much paint coverage! 
http://orig11.deviantart.net/7928/f/2012/342/6/a/custom_canon_camera___vines_and_flowers_by_elvaniel-d5nh0eh.jpg

I guess if you can do this to a camera you can touch in a scratch! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 27, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Creative.
> It would seem you can paint Nikons http://ylovephoto.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/painted_nikon_3.jpg
> but not Canons, or at least I couldn't find any with my basic search! ;D
> Ok I just worked a bit harder and found this, not quite as much paint coverage!
> ...



I thought this was the most talked about Nikon paint job. 
http://nikonrumors.com/2013/04/24/military-grade-desert-mirage-lizard-painted-nikon-gear.aspx/

Though there is a company that will do any camera for you 
http://www.pimpyourcam.com/


----------



## Creative69 (Jun 27, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Creative.
> It would seem you can paint Nikons http://ylovephoto.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/painted_nikon_3.jpg
> but not Canons, or at least I couldn't find any with my basic search! ;D
> Ok I just worked a bit harder and found this, not quite as much paint coverage!
> ...



Hi Graham thanks for taking the time to look. I did a search myself but yielded no results. I will take a look at those links. 
As I said its strange how one can become so anal about a bit of gear, maybe its because I'm an enthusiast and not a pro (yet)


----------



## Creative69 (Jun 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If you are not a person obsessed with perfection, you can try a repair yourself. That should be enough to make the invisible scratch at first sight.
> 
> Use paint to metal, the matte black color.
> Do not use brush, because it would show the different texture of the original paint, and repair.
> Soak a paper towel (very little) in the paint and rub only on the scratched area. Then rub another dry paper towel to remove any paint that is off the scratched area.



My view is... if I won't look as good as new then why bother. The Canon lady did say they don't like painting them which I believe they do for their CPS loan stock. Maybe I can find a trendy sticker to cover it up!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi privatebydesign. 
I found the desert sand coloured camera, but thought the one I linked to was a bit more upbeat! 
Hi Creative. 
Ooh a sticker that will curl, come off and leave a sticky patch! ;D
It is annoying when we mark our gear, I'm an enthusiast too and like to have pristine gear, however since finding this forum I tend to think of it as a tool first and not get too caught up in condition, don't get me wrong, I still look after my gear and would get annoyed with myself if it gets marked, but looking at the pictures helps me move on, marks are to be thought of as trophies, like scars! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 28, 2015)

I use Tamiya X-18 Semigloss black to touch up scratches on 1D bodies - drop it into the scratch using the tip of a toothpick and let gravity flow it out. You can thin it a touch with the Tamiya thinner to make it flow if needed.

Once dried, can't tell where the scratch was. I usually do it in a few thin layers until the scratch is filled up.

Testors sucked - couldn't ever get it match the texture of the original finish.


----------

